# Busco ayuda para entender un diagrama de un refrigerador



## 4ldach (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en esta gran comunidad y no estoy seguro que esto vaya en esta sección, si no va aquí por favor hacérmelo saber para ubicarlo.

Tengo que poder comprender y explicar este diagrama de un refrigerador doméstico para una clase de "Reparación de Electrodomésticos", este diagrama lo entiendo ligeramente pero no puedo interpretarlo en su totalidad (Veo por primera vez el tema de refrigeradores) y espero que alguien de esta comunidad me ayude o me instruya para entenderlo, cualquier cosa que diga o haga mal por favor corríjanme.

Este es el diagrama, extracto de un manual de servicio de Daewoo:


Aquí mis principales dudas son:
¿Los 220v hace una gran diferencia a los refrigeradores que usan 120v?
¿50Hz es normal en México ya que solo conozco el manejo de 60Hz?

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Vamos por partes , la mayoría de los refrigeradores comienzan enfriando en el freezer y luego sigue su circuito hacia la "placa" la cual puede estar visible o integrada dentro del recinto del refrigerador (en el fondo).

Así que el que decide cuando encender y cuando apagar el motocompresor , es el termostato. Una vez que el equipo ha llegado al frio indicado en la placa se detiene.

Hay dos ventiladores que funcionan al mismo tiempo que la bocha (motocompresor de frio) , uno es para enfriar el compresor y/o su radiador (ventilador C ) y el otro es para el no-frost del freezer (ventilador F ).

La lámpara y el interruptor es la luz que un duende enciende cuando abrimos la puerta .

El temporizador de deshielo y la resistencia de deshielo hacen justamente eso cada tanto tiempo , en general los timers de deshielo se setean para que lo haga de noche . . . . digamos que comience a las 2 de la mañana 

En cuanto a 50 o 60 hz , eso en tu caso es indiferente y son compatibles entre ellas , pero NO LO SON si funcionan a 220 V o 110 V , ahi las quemás .

Cualquier otra duda preguntá aqui mismo.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

La diferencia que sea 220 o 110 es la que soporta el circuito electrico del equipo, motor lamparas, resistencias etc.

El esquema es simple

el termostato, es el que se encarga de que arranque el equipo pare cuando se alcanzo la temperatura deseada, y obvio alimenta el compresor que es la unidad sellada donde esa este junto al motor, tienes dos ventiladores el F es el que se llama forzador y se utiliza para que el frio sea homogeneo dentro de la unidad, el otro ventilador es externo, la luz prende al abrir la puerta, y el descongelador se utilza cuando se ha formado demasiado hielo

Fuera de eso nada más

la frecuencia es la de la red y obvio los aparatos que se conectan a ella deben estar acorde a la misma, tanto en tensión como en frecuencia


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 6, 2011)

Primeramente gracias por ayudarme, con lo que me dicen me sirve bastante, pero como ya había dicho es la primera vez que veo un refrigerador y algo que no comprendo es el orden que llevaría el refrigerador al funcionar normalmente; Por ejemplo de donde entra la corriente, que es lo primero que se activa, que seria lo segundo y así sucesivamente.

Igualmente gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Se deduce de lo explicado.

Como la idea es alcanzar un temperatura, al ser energizado el motor arranca y comienza a comprimir el gas, produciendose parte del ciclo adibático, cuando alzcnaz la temperatura el motor se detiene cuando la temperatura desciende se conecta de nuevo y repite el cliclo, y asi hasta denerlo ya sea por llevar el termostato al mínimo o quitar la energia


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo repito de nuevo gracias por contestarme solo que viendo fijamente el diagrama noto unos cuadritos negros como el de la esquina inferior izquierda, ¿saben que son?, y en P. Relays que viene siendo la "P"?

Gracias igualmente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

El de la izquierda del plano dice *claramente* "temporizador de deshielo" , y ya te lo expliqué  !

El otro* P* (protector) y *Relay* de arranque amperomético , que viene incluido pegadito al compresor.











El relé es el del bobinado de cobre y el protector térmico es el redondito de la derecha


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 6, 2011)

Disculpenme confundi las esquinas  Decía la esquina inferior derecha un cuadrito negro muy chiquito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

De esos hay varios , se parecen a un sobrecito , son conecciones nada más.


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 6, 2011)

Gracias por toda su ayuda!


----------

